# Anyone aged cheap Port on Oak chips etc?



## Bats (26/2/14)

I often enjoy a good sip of Port of a night.

My favourite Ports are the barrel aged Tawney ports which are obviously more expensive. The barrel ageing makes them nice and balanced and not too sweet.

I have had my fair share of cheap ports too. The last I tried was an extremely cheap Aldi brand Port which is way too sweet.

I was wondering if anyone has ever experimented with barrel ageing cheap shop bought Port or ageing it on Oak chips or the like.

I have a 5L stainless steel barrel with a tap I was given as a present that I have never used for anything. I was thinking of using this to age some port on some oak chops or similar to try and balance out the sweetness.

Anyone tried anything similar or have any tips?


----------



## Airgead (26/2/14)

My experience has been that you get a cheap port that tastes a bit like oak.

To me, most cheap ports suffer from too much sweetness. The barrel aging won't fix that. It will add some complexity and flavors like vanilla (which interestingly can be perceived as additional sweetness). So it will be sweet with some extra flavours.

You might get a better port out at the end but you are unlikely to get a really good port...


----------



## Bats (26/2/14)

Hmmmm...

So it is possible to make a terrible tasting port taste a little less terrible?

I'm still keen to experiment. Are Oak chips the best bet? What else could you use or do to make it a little more palatable?


----------



## sponge (26/2/14)

I've got a little 3L barrel that the mrs gave to me a couple of years ago for xmas.

We started off with a couple of L's of drinkable cask port (forget the brand but something that's not too harsh on its own) and let it sit for a couple of months to do a side-by-side with some mates.

It made a HUGE difference (for the better) to the cask port with everyone who did the taste test saying it was became so much smoother/balanced/complex so definitely think it would be similar soaking on oak chips.

We've since blended it with some top shelf tawny and a little brandy and have just had it sitting there, topping up with a little more of the cask port when required.


----------



## Bats (26/2/14)

Might have to give it a go Sponge. If successful I'll definitely be buying a port barrel. I'll keep an eye out for cheap half decent port at the wineries in the Illawarra


----------



## Phoney (26/2/14)

I've bought port from cellar doors @ wineries for 5 - 10 bucks a bottle, let them age at the back of a cupboard for at least 5 years and they've become great.


----------



## Florian (26/2/14)

Bats said:


> I was thinking of using this to age some port on some oak chops or similar to try and balance out the sweetness.


Maybe try some pork chops instead :lol: :unsure:


In all seriousness though, I have looked into this a bit a while ago, and the best option seems to mix a large part with a relatively cheap port with a small part really good port. 
Some wineries sell some decent base port or tawney in 10 to 20 L cubes at reasonable prices.

The best barrel size seems to be anything above 15 or litre, as with anything smaller you have too much angels share (evaporation), but yours being stainless steel I guess you won't have that problem. 

There is some really good info further down in this thread and some of the ones that are linked in it, well worth the read to further your knowledge.

I've looked into buying a 20L barrel for a while but never actually pulled the trigger so can't talk from experience yet. 

Good luck with it and let us know how you go.


----------



## verysupple (26/2/14)

The thing about good barrel aged tawney's that you like is that the barrels are _old_. I don't think fresh oak chips will give you the right character. It might end up with that awful cheap chardonnay-like oakiness. Bleh.


----------



## Florian (26/2/14)

You could always age your oak chips beforehand I guess. Soak them in some port for a while, rinse and repeat. 

Pretty sure you can also buy oak chips made from old barrels of different varieties.


----------



## Ross (26/2/14)

Penfolds Old Tawny in a cask is cheap as, & in my opinion a really good port, i prefer it to some of the so called top shelf Aussie ports.
Certainly try it on oak, just remember to remove the oak as soon as you reach the oak level you want.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Fents (26/2/14)

I got told by a mates dad who ages port he gets direct from winerys into 100L barrels that its best to start with GOOD port.

When we filled our 100L barrel (me and 3 mates) we had a choice between ok port at $6/L or good tawny at $9/L. We choose the good stuff and we think it came out really nice!


----------



## Bats (27/2/14)

I wish I had the cash and the space for a 100L barrel. 

I want trial on oak chips at first then may invest in a barrel.


----------



## Fents (27/2/14)

Our 100L barrel cost us $300....the port at $9/L cost us $900 so $1200 all up but split between 3 of us it was $400 each, its a lifetime invetsment 

We head up to our mates house once a year and take about 20% out and bottle it then replace it with a new 20% so it blends again for the next year.


----------



## Bats (27/2/14)

Hmmm.... Sounds good Fents. Might have to pitch my Port investment idea to my mates.


----------



## barls (27/2/14)

Guys buy here 
http://www.grantburgewines.com.au/our-home/illaparra/
It use to be about 25 bucks for 5 L delivered to Sydney
Not bad ether


----------



## Bats (27/2/14)

Good stuff Barls. I don't mind the Grant Burge at all.


----------



## barls (27/2/14)

No problem. It's what's in my barrel at all times.


----------

